# Powerbass 2XL 12's



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Question for the SPL guys. I have a pair of these. One BNIB and the other that has about a total of 5 minutes play time. I want to sell the pair and would like to know what a reasonable price would be. Thanks in advance for the help.

Steve


----------

